# Bail less spinning reels



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone had any experience, pro or con?


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

I grew up with them and prefer them on my live bait rods and surf rods. On my surf rods I don't have to worry about the bail closing and rocket launching 4onces of weight. On my live bait rods, it's just about finesse and free lining when the fish takes the bait. I do not care for bailess on artificial rods. I have had the line come off the roller regularly while jigging. Then again, I don't think a 706 makes a good jigging reel. : )


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

bailless= quick draw


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tried bail less for cobia fishing and even used them offshore for flinging live baits at dolphin and wahoos.. Caught plenty of fish and gave it 5 seasons with a Van Staal and 706. Sold both and bought a pair of 704's. Just too hard to get used to.


----------

